# Looking for Cylinder Repair Kit Kubota 1200 Loader



## Tom D.

I have a Kubota L245DT with the 1200 series front end loader, and I need to replace the seals on one of the bucket control cylinders. The part # for the seal repair kit is 2-2857. So far I've been unable to find a kit via Amazon, Ebay, and a general Google search. It's currently a Sunday so I can't call any of the local dealers to see what they have, so I thought I'd check in with the folks here to see if they have a favorite supply source for this sort of thing.

Thanks in advance,
Tom


----------



## pogobill

You may either want to call your closest dealer on Monday, or talk to a local machine shop to see if they'll rebuild your cylinder. Either way, if you do get the kit installed, let our Kubota owners know what the heck the kit number is!


----------



## Tom D.

pogobill said:


> You may either want to call your closest dealer on Monday, or talk to a local machine shop to see if they'll rebuild your cylinder. Either way, if you do get the kit installed, let our Kubota owners know what the heck the kit number is!


Yeah, time to start calling around. 
Here's the page from the part catalog in case anyone is curious:
View media item 3431


----------



## pogobill

I think that the part number for the kit has changed!?! May have to talk to your dealer to see if this is the case. I can't find the kit mentioned in your diagram anywhere.


----------



## bmaverick

A member here rebuilds these. SCPumpGuy. BUT, he took time off to get needed surgery at the moment.


----------



## Tom D.

Hi folks,
The part number has indeed changed. 

I called local dealer #1 and he told me that the number was old and that Kubota doesn't use that numbering system anymore. He didn't have details on the 1200 series loaders, his catalogs only went as far back as the 1700 series. 

I called local dealer #2 and he agreed that the number was old. He found his old documentation for the 1200 series loader, and there in the margin was scribbled the updated part number. He ordered it yesterday and it should be coming in soon. $35... not bad at all.

Moral of the story: The internet only gets you so far. Actual people who know their business, scribbling notes to themselves in the margins are who I'm going to support. It's worth the extra day wait for delivery. Kind of how I feel about the old dudes in the record store who know music backwards and forwards, but that's another story.


----------



## Tom D.

PS, to close the loop, when I get the seal kit, I’ll post the updated part number here for the next person who comes looking.


----------



## Tom D.

Ok, here's the seal kit info:
Part # 70050-00299. It runs about $35.
This is for the bucket control cylinder part# 4361 from the manual for the series 1200 loader.
This replaces the kit numbered 2-2857 in the same manual.
The cylinder itself is marked 2842 on one end.

Lastly, a shout out to the good folks at Rhode Island Harvesting in Ashaway RI. They were great.


----------



## pogobill

Thanks for the follow up! That's some good information.


----------



## J Basho

Tom D. said:


> Ok, here's the seal kit info:
> Part # 70050-00299. It runs about $35.
> This is for the bucket control cylinder part# 4361 from the manual for the series 1200 loader.
> This replaces the kit numbered 2-2857 in the same manual.
> The cylinder itself is marked 2842 on one end.
> 
> Lastly, a shout out to the good folks at Rhode Island Harvesting in Ashaway RI. They were great.


Hey Tom D, I don't know if you'll ever see or read this but I just had to let you know how much I appreciate your extremely informative post. I've been up against it for a couple of days just trying to find the information on what I need and not to mention any availability issues that I run into sometimes because my L295DT was made in 1982. The local dealer in springdale Ar. Didn't and couldn't find out anything. I'm also in desperate need of a ROPS and he told me that they don't make them for my model. So I really don't know what to do about that, but you helped me so much with your post. I mean you really really helped me so much, so THANK YOU. Sincerely, Jeff Bashor.


----------



## Tom D.

You’re very welcome! I think places like this can serve the same function as a good reference library. It’s why I try to be concise and accurate, as well as to put enough descriptors in that it can be found. I’m really glad it worked and that you found what you need.

Of course this is just an extension of that diligent parts guy up in Ashaway who originally tracked the part down & scribbled a note in the margin of his service manual. We all lift each other up!
Tom Daniels


----------



## Tho

Hello Tom, and everyone:

This is a total shot in the dark but I need help with mounting the 1200 loader on my L245dt that I hope you all can help with, especially since you seem to have the same set up. 

My 1200 loader came off a busted l245 at the junk yard. As I'm putting it on my new (new to me) L245dt. I'm finding the hydraulic pump (mounts in front and driven by the forward spline) is not quite fitting right. The shaft seems too long creating about 2in gap between the pump and frame, so it cant be bolted on securely. Since it came off the same tractor I'm hoping maybe you can clue me in on how they fit together (I got the loader after it was taken off the junk tractor so I dont have a reference). A photo would be awesome.

Thank you for your time. I'm in Charlottesville, VA.


----------



## wiserthnu

I recently worked on one , there were spacers between pump body and frame they are 1"5/8 long approx 7/8 od 5/8 id


----------



## Tho

Thanks so much. I suspected a spacer was involved. I wonder why though. The bracket for the loader is also mounted by these same bolts and having spacers seem to weaken the structure.

Another question. do you know what the thread size for the mounting holes on the side of the engine? M12x1.25 seems to work everywhere else but too small here.

Thanks again


----------



## wiserthnu

unfortunately I do not recall and not around tractor right now, I should be able to check this weekend


----------



## Tho

Thanks much. 
For reference. This is the mounting hole in question here (one with bracket lined up in front of it)


----------



## GBryan

I always take my piston out and remove the seals from the barrel and bring them to my local hydraulic repair shop. THey will match it up and give you the parts, no part number needed. Get another set for the other side because it will start leaking soon.


----------



## Civil Chicken Rancher

Tom D. said:


> Ok, here's the seal kit info:
> Part # 70050-00299. It runs about $35.
> This is for the bucket control cylinder part# 4361 from the manual for the series 1200 loader.
> This replaces the kit numbered 2-2857 in the same manual.
> The cylinder itself is marked 2842 on one end.
> 
> Lastly, a shout out to the good folks at Rhode Island Harvesting in Ashaway RI. They were great.


THANK YOU.....THANK YOU.,,,,THANK YOU
This is EXACTLY what I have been looking for with my old Kubota (still running after 50 years)


----------

